# einige kurze fragen (redhat 9..0)



## Lan Djalan (16. Februar 2004)

1. in welcher datei lege ich fest, das nach dem bootvorgang automatisch das graphische Login kommt ?

2. ich habe ntfs als modul rpm installiert, es geht auch alles soweit, aber kann ich auch  "damit" auch schreiben ?

3 Kennt sich jemand mit folgenden Programmen aus (ich komme beim übersetzen nicht weiter, oder habe ein anderes problem , wofür ich eine reference bräuchte) :

gift(2p2), mplayer

wine,winex

ausserdem suche ich noch erwähnenswerte spiele für linux (3d- zum vorführen)

hat hier schonmal jemand quake-linux oder ähliches installiert ?

bin gespannt was an antworten kommt.

mfg

Lan Djalan


----------



## derGugi (16. Februar 2004)

1. Wahrscheinlich bootest du nur bis zum runlevel 3. Wenn das der Fall ist, musst du auf runlevel 5 umstellen, damit die graphische Oberfläche gestartet wird. Dies geht, soweit ich mit richtig erinnere, im /etc/inittab

2. Man könnte auch schreiben, jedoch ist das soweit ich weiss sehr unsicher und sollte daher nicht gemacht werden! Verwende besser in Windows einen ext2 viewer, damit du die Daten von der Linux Partition lesen kannst.

3. gift kenn ich nicht
mplayer ist ein sehr guter movie-player für linux. gmplayer ist das GUI dazu.
wine und winex sind Einbindungen der Win-API unter Linux, also eigentlich Windows-Emulatoren, auch wenn der Name etwas anderes sagt (wine is not an emulator). winex unterstützt zusätzlich noch DirectX, was mich zu deiner letzten Frage bringt:

Du kannst fast alle Spiele mit winex unter Linux laufen lassen. Mehr dazu unter http://www.winehq.com


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von derGugi _
> *Du kannst fast alle Spiele mit winex unter Linux laufen lassen. Mehr dazu unter http://www.winehq.com *


Nichts für ungut, aber das ist quatsch! 

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich z.B. Quake ]|[ unter Linux nur empfehlen, von Unreal Tournament 2004 gibt es seit gestern (?) auch eine Linux-Demo, Return to Castle Wolfenstein geht auch. Doom macht auch immernoch viel spaß!  Doom 3 sollte eigentlich auch unter Linux laufen, wenn es irgendwann mal rauskommt!


----------



## derGugi (16. Februar 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nichts für ungut, aber das ist quatsch!
> B]



okee, fast alle sind vielleicht etwas übertrieben... aber 387 sind doch wohl genug  siehe : http://appdb.winehq.com/appbrowse.php?catId=2;PHPSESSID=b4929f2abd43763db24434632c295155


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

derGugi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> okee, fast alle sind vielleicht etwas übertrieben... aber 387 sind doch wohl genug


Für mich auf jeden fall, da ich eh nicht mehr spiele!  Aber beispielsweise die DX-Spiele machen fast immer probleme...


----------



## derGugi (16. Februar 2004)

Kann schon sein... Hab mir mal vor langer Zeit das Wine-CVS gezogen und als ich aber damit nich mal Solitääär zum Laufen kriegte, liess ichs bleiben *g*


----------



## Lan Djalan (17. Februar 2004)

*danke schön und noch ein paar fragen ... *

vielen dank fuer die vorrangegangenen posts, 

GAMES / WINDOWS SOFTWARE : also ich hatte schon gelesen das das windows solitär funktionieren soll, aus eigenen erfahrungen weiss ich bisher, das schon eine ganze menge programme laufen, teilweise muss man die windows dlls benutzen. (ob das nun bei directx games auch so geht ?, halflife machte ne menge fehler , aber es startete wenigstens ...)

X11 START : der tipp mit dem runlevel ist ein guter ansatz. aber sorecht hilfts mir noch nicht,

da 1. in welcher datei starte ich den xserver "startx" automatisch ?, wenn der zum beispiel abgeranzt ist, was "leider" schon häufiger mal passiert ist.

hat jemand eine idee wieso beim erst installen anakonda den x11 serverstart abbricht ?

nach einem reset und einem erneuten ansatz lief es wieder normal ! ?

MPLAYER : wieso startet die gui net ? beim compilen hatte ich mehrfach in verschieden sources --enable-gui benutzt , mplayer an sich geht, aber gmplayer bleibt beim start stehen... ?

REDHAT 9 MP3 codec, in welchem verzeinis liegt das mp3 modul ? kann ich das evl einfach überschreiben ohne einen anderen xmmx als den mitgelieferten installieren zu müssen... 

REDHAT 9 SCSI - habe probleme mit dem alten yamaha-cdr-4416 , kriege ihn einfach nicht gemountet !?

LILO oder GRUB welcher von beiden kann den eine ntfs partition booten ? kam mit den mans nicht weiter 


so das wars erstmal..


cuiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tim C. (17. Februar 2004)

Es tut mir sehr leid, dass ich jetzt nicht konstruktiv zu dem Problem beitragen kann, aber da anscheinend selbst *knallrote* Kästchen ihre Signalwirkung verloren haben, muss hier einfach der Hammer fallen.


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

*Augenkrebs!*

Dem Bootstraploader ist es egal, welches Filesystem auf den Partitionen ist, von daher ist es im Grunde genommen egal. Ich würde allerdings zu Grub raten.
Wenn du nicht dich direkt über eine grafische Oberfläche einloggen willst solltest du einen Display Manager installieren, beispielsweise den XDM.


----------



## derGugi (17. Februar 2004)

Das XMMS-MP3 Plugin ist nicht bei RedHat dabei, das musst du dir downloaden. Sollte eigentlich mit yum oder apt-get verfügbar sein.

Den X-Server kannst du einfach mit startx starten, für was brauchst du dazu eine Datei

Wie versuchst du denn das CD-Rom Laufwerk  zu mounten?

ich verwende grub...


----------

